# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Kush e theu vazon.....

## skender76

Pershendetje.....Kater shok hyn bashk ne ni dyqan me vazo kineze. Ni prej ktyne pa dashje then ni vazo porcelani teper te shtrejt. Shitsi i nxehun thot: Kush nga ju e theu vazon periudhes Ming?Artani: - Nuk e theva un.Besniku: - E theu Dritani.
Kujtimi: - E theu Besniku.
Dritani: - Kujtimi genjen.Duke dit se vetem njeri genjen, kush e theu vazon?

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

O skender76 mos ke qene gjekundi me nick-un skendertullumi ?

Me u fut ne teme per mu e ka thy dritani se e njoh ,qe i vogel  ka qene kalama i shpajf.

----------


## skender76

> O skender76 mos ke qene gjekundi me nick-un skendertullumi ?
> 
> Me u fut ne teme per mu e ka thy dritani se e njoh ,qe i vogel  ka qene kalama i shpajf.


Pershendetje Hyj_Njeriu......Bravooooo e gjete............Jo mor shoku, vetem me ket nick futem ne forum......me mjafton 1.

----------


## BaBa

ka ngel nai vazo tjeter per tu thyer e cuna ?! ahahahahhahaha

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

aha , ne fakt po flisja per nje forum tjeter jo per kete , gjithsesi, shendet lale.

----------


## skender76

> aha , ne fakt po flisja per nje forum tjeter jo per kete , gjithsesi, shendet lale.


Eshte i vetmi forum shqiptar qe un hy. S'po kuptoj lidhjen me skendertullumin, pasi mesa di un ai asht nga Kosova, ndersa un nga Lezha.

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

> ka ngel nai vazo tjeter per tu thyer e cuna ?! ahahahahhahaha


vetem me prish dhe me pi e ke menjen mer le nom :ngerdheshje:

----------

